# Glasgow royal first timer



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I'm in my 3rd cycle of Ivf, both previously at gcrm. This is my first attempt at GRI... Just a bit nervous about egg collection tomoro, as I don't know any of the doctors. Is is same as elsewhere conscious sedation? Do you begin progesterone support after EC or ET? 
And any other advice from anyone who has attended here would be greatly appreciated. 

Baby dust to all  xxx


----------



## cosmogirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lisalashes,
I am in a similar position to you.. I am not quite as far on with gri so unfortunately I won't be able to answer your questions sorry. But just wanted to wish you good luck!
I too am on my 3rd(well I've had one fresh IVF cycle and one FET). Both at gcrm. I am currently on a long down reg of three month prostap at gri to suppress endo before we start a new cycle at gri. It is all a bit daunting at a new clinic and espesh after having a private cycle where everything is a bit different. 

Let us know how you go, maybe gcrm just wasn't for us and gri will be more lucky   
Xx


----------



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Cosmogirl, 
Thanks so much for your reply! 
I've found the experience very different from gcrm, your definitely not as precious at the royal lol  
But I've had the best quality embies I've ever had- so they must be doing something right! 

I wish u best of luck for your cycle 
Lisa xx


----------

